# Oh the joy of a summer puppy!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well the idea of getting a puppy in June was that the weather would be so much better than in November (when I got Hattie). Wrong! Fed up with this now thank goodness Minton has grasped the idea of going outside, at the moment he seems quite happy to get wet!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I think we're all getting a tad fed up with the rain now! Although it's still definitely better than November - we got Biscuit on Halloween - and I remember having to put a coat on every time we went outside, complete with torch! At least we have the lighter evenings still. We get ours towards the end of August, so I'm hoping for an Indian Summer!! - you MUST put some more pics of Minton on SOON!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am here stuffering too ... my Fudge would rather wee on the kitchen floor than go out to the very wet garden


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am here stuffering too ... my Fudge would rather wee on the kitchen floor than go out to the very wet garden


On the up site Hattie gets plenty of exercise playing with him so I don't have to don the wet weather gear and trudge round the block!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How's it going with two poos Sue? Are they the best of friends? Would love an update! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue is Minton a good puppy? 

I know this weather doesn't help with the tollet training .. Fudge had two accidents today grrrrr and a soggy dog walk ... she was soaked xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The great thing about two poos is that if it's too wet for the garden they play for hours together in the house! Mine play chasing games, snatching each others toys, wrestling and running round the house. They are exhausted and panting quite quickly!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> How's it going with two poos Sue? Are they the best of friends? Would love an update! x





JoJo said:


> Sue is Minton a good puppy?
> 
> I know this weather doesn't help with the tollet training .. Fudge had two accidents today grrrrr and a soggy dog walk ... she was soaked xxx


Well hope I'm not speaking too soon but it is going much better than I thought it would. They play really well, Minton has got the hang of going in the garden for his toilet breaks and he is happy to go into his crate at night, lies in there with the door open whilst I get ready for bed (the crate is next to my bed) with Hattie on the bed! He sleeps from 10pm to around 5am when I pop him out for a break then back until around 6.30. Travels well in the car and will stay at home in his crate when I take Hattie out. He does voice his displeasure at being left but is quiet when I get back. Has been to puppy pre school slept through half of it. Still one day at a time as I am all to aware things can go backwards as well as forwards! Will try and get some decent pics of them soon the camera me and the dogs all need to be in the same place!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great Sue! Glad to hear little Minton has settled in well. I'm sure it must be fun watching them play together. Looking forward to your pics soon! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds very good Sue .. it does get even easier when you can walk them together too .. although then the tricky bit is if Hattie likes a long walk and Minton only a short walk .. I mix my walks up .. so Picnic gets her full run but Fudge still gets a shorter walk ... or I carry Fudge part of the way ... 

I love the sleeping arrangements in your house, I would love my poos next to me


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi - how old was your first poo when you got your second? x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Well hope I'm not speaking too soon but it is going much better than I thought it would. They play really well, Minton has got the hang of going in the garden for his toilet breaks and he is happy to go into his crate at night, lies in there with the door open whilst I get ready for bed (the crate is next to my bed) with Hattie on the bed! He sleeps from 10pm to around 5am when I pop him out for a break then back until around 6.30. Travels well in the car and will stay at home in his crate when I take Hattie out. He does voice his displeasure at being left but is quiet when I get back. Has been to puppy pre school slept through half of it. Still one day at a time as I am all to aware things can go backwards as well as forwards! Will try and get some decent pics of them soon the camera me and the dogs all need to be in the same place!


Sounds like it's going really well Sue! I have to say i'm yet to find someone who has said it has gone badly or been a mistake. Long may it continue


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wilko said:


> Hi - how old was your first poo when you got your second? x


Nine months, they get on really well, play is quite rough with Minton hanging on to the fur around Hatties mouth whilst she drags him round the lounge he keeps hiding under the chair if she gets too rough but they both come back for more and at the moment are cuddled up beside me on the sofa! Having poo 2 has been great in this bad weather as they get loads of exercise chasing each other around indoors and make do with a quick nip round the block if it is raining.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have the same experience as Sue! There are 7 months between them. Mine have been tearing around the house chasing each other till they are exhausted as there has been torrential rain and I'm feeling guilty about not walking them! Their favorite game is to steal each others toys and run away with them! They do love to be chased!


----------

